# Bowls



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well it has been a while since I have posted. I have been fighting some eye issues and it has been frustrating. Anyway finally have a appointment to do a eval on getting surgery done in Feb for cataracts. Makes it tough when everything is like looking thru a cloud. Anyway enough about that. I did get some turning in and not orders for Christmas. Finished turning 2 sets of cored bowls. They are almost the same size. 11 1/2" Dia X 4 1/2" High for the big one, 8 1/2" D X 3" H next smaller, and the smallest is 5 3/4" D X 1 3/4" H. All are finished with antique oil. One set is cherry and the other set is maple. Had to have the wife come out and look to see if I got all the sanding and tool marks out of them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your eye problems but all the many people that I know who have had cataracts removed have been delighted with the results, most no loner need glasses after many years of needing them.
As for your turnings, superb as usual Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Harry. Yea I guess it is pretty routine. I was on a clock service call the other day for a little old lady probably about 83 or 84. She was so funny. She said, "I was mad as hell when I had mine done." I said why? She said, "it took over a hour for the paperwork and 5 1/2 minutes for the surgery.":lol: She was funny.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good to see you made it though the holiday madness Bernie!!! 

how's the "boy'z"


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work as usual Bernie. Cataract surgery has become pretty routine by now but we we'll still be rooting for you.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful work!
My wife had cataract surgery and came through with flying colors. It's a matter of routine now. Her surgeon is said to be the top opthamologist in TN. Good luck to you!


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Excellent looking finish. Who's coring system are you using? One-way or McNaughton? I like the results.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Maree has had both eyes done now, and can see how handsome I really am.......


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Bernie - those sets look great. And yes, get ready to throw away any prescription glasses. My father had the procedures done a few years ago, and he could read his sheet music from 3 feet away without his Rx "Reading Glasses" that he swore he never needed (for 40 years). You'll enjoy the clear vision for a very long time. Best of the New Year to you.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous work, Bernie. I had retinal surgery and cataract surgery and am now able to do my wood work. Have a good New Year and all the best for your surgery. billy boy, www.liveedgedwoodcraft.ca


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Bernie
That surgery is a piece of cake now days - that old lady nailed it! A 8 d nail flew into my right eye back in 1978 and went in the pupil nearly to the back of the eye. Luckily I live less than an hour from Mayo Clinic in Rochester Mn. and they did surgery within 2 hours and saved my eye but I developed a cataract which hasn't grown.
I always admire beautiful turnings . Beautiful job!
Dennis


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice looking bowls!

I had problems with cataracts and it got bad enough that I told my wife that if they did not do the surgery that she would have to start driving. I had the first eye done and was amazed at how much better I could see, the colors were back and I did not realize how much they were affected. When I had the followup appointment they doctor ask if I wanted to go ahead and have the other eye done so I had it done as well.

I can read the fine print on the auto adds on TV without glasses now but for closeup work I need reading glasses (the cheap ones from WalMart).


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

The bowls look perfect. Had to be hard to do with the eye problem.

Cataracts sneak up on a person. I felt like my glasses were dirty all the time. Then it got to where I could not read street signs, speed limit signs, turned on the wrong roads, etc. I left my parents place one day and hit a curb busting two tires on the right side. There was a little turn in the road and it was in the shade of a tree. I did not even see it. Had to get it towed home. It was getting pretty bad.

I already had surgery scheduled with the VA to have them done. After the surgery I was amazed. I had no idea how bad my eyes were as it happened over time. I should have done it much sooner. Lucky I did not do more than ruin a couple tires. The surgery has become very routine anymore. You should have no problems.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Bernie Great looking bowls. Thanks for all your help and advice.  Happy New Year


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments and well wishes.

David I had started having the same problem with the glasses always being dirty. I even had my wife clean them thinking I was doing a good enough job. It is like looking thru a cloud and I have my wife driving now because I can't see speed limit or stop signs till I am on top of them. People tell me I won't believe the colors and clarity when it is done.

Bill the boy'z are doing fine. We have pretty much got several routines down such as going out, eating and of course sleeping. One sleeps between my knees and the other likes my arm around him with his head out of the covers on my shoulder.:lol: They have been so much fun. 

For all of you who don't know and can't figure out what Bill and I are talking about. About 3 months ago we adopted/bought two miniature dachshund pups. They were 14 weeks old when we got them. Wasn't going to get another dog after my buddy died but just couldn't resist.:haha:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Forgot to add that Ted it is the oneway coring system. Much easier to use and I like just plain simple useable bowls. The ones I sell are for utility purposes. Normally I finish all with walnut oil from Drs. Workshop. He is a biochemist and has a degree in toxicology. So his walnut oil is absolutely food safe. These two ladies wanted these bowls for fruit and candy display dishes.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

BernieW said:


> Forgot to add that Ted it is the oneway coring system. Much easier to use and I like just plain simple useable bowls. The ones I sell are for utility purposes. Normally I finish all with walnut oil from Drs. Workshop. He is a biochemist and has a degree in toxicology. So his walnut oil is absolutely food safe. These two ladies wanted these bowls for fruit and candy display dishes.


I've used walnut oil and the walnut paste wax on some cherry bowls that I turned. Nice food safe finish.

I've looked at the coring systems. Nice way to make bowl sets and eliminate a lot of waste.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Bernie
I just had my cataracts done about 6 weeks ago, the operation is simple and quick and the result is absolutely spectacular. Vision is clear like I was 20, the colours vivid and beautiful, need reading glasses after though. So don' wait..get em done!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Funny story. 

Some years ago, during an eye test, I was found to have a small cataract in one eye, so at the optometrists suggestion I upped by health insurance to full cover.

A couple of years later Maree and I had a "discussion" about how bad her eyesight was.

Since then Maree has had both eyes done and my cataract does not seem to be growing.

Saved myself about $7000, not including insurance premium.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Maurice I have my eval appointment set for 2/10 and then they will schedule surgery. I will be glad to get it done. Reading a newspaper, trying to work on a computer, turning, and especially my clock work is becoming a pain. Be nice to see clearly again.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Bernie.

As usual, excellent job.

Hope that on next febraury your eyes will be better.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Alexis I hope so to. I am tired of not seeing well. I have always said I don't mind growing old as long as I have my mind and eyes.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Bernie.

I asking myself what kind of woodturning you will do with a 20-20 vision. With all that problems that you actually have you can make all that magnificent stuff. 

Best regards


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Alexis. My eye doctor told me that is has been coming on for some time. So I am hoping that when they are fixed it will become a pleasure instead of a frustration.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Bernie....

I turned a 1/2" dowel into a 3/8" dowel on the lathe the other day. You better watch out boy, I"m coming after ya!!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Hey Bernie....
> 
> I turned a 1/2" dowel into a 3/8" dowel on the lathe the other day. You better watch out boy, I"m coming after ya!!!!


From small acorns great oaks grow......Watch out for the Dark Side......VBG.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

James.. you callin' me a nut???? :laugh:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

TwoSkies57 said:


> James.. you callin' me a nut???? :laugh:


:laugh:


----------

